# anyone ever thought about doing...



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i've been thinking. i really like the AEM big brake kits and from what i hear from Honda guys they are a really good upgrade. i am wondering if it would be possible to adapt one from a Civic to a b14. im pretty sure the disk would bolt right on since it is a 4x100 pattern. don't have the money to do an upgrade right now, but just thinking...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

yea i wonder if it would work as well!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

why would you go through the trouble when we have our own big brake kits. you really want to put something from a Honda on a Nissan?  


www.fastbrakes.com


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yeah i was gonna...the reason i was thinking is bc the aem kit is 13". do i need that?nope. does it look better w/my 5 spoke 17's?oh yeah. i dont have the money or time to do it right now though. im not like most people on the board who think its a sin to own a honda or put something from a honda on a nissan or vice versa. if it looks better or works better then go for it. right now im working on making discs from a 92 mustang 5.0 work on my car. they are about the same size as the nx2000 rotors...except its a 4x114 lug pattern. hell they were free bc we did a 5 lug conversion on my friend's stang.


----------

